# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  افشین مقتدا تو تجربی باید چیکار کنه؟

## mammadaam

من تاپیک افشین مقتدا رو تازه دیدم 
از 2 اسفند شروع کرده اونموقع هم کنکور عقب تر بود 140 روز وقت داشت
این قضیه چطوری ؟چطوری این کار رو کرده؟مگه میشه؟مگه داریم؟
الان یکی بخواد تو تجربی بخونه چیکار میتونه بکنه رو حساب این؟ درس هم حدف نکرده فقط تست کنکور زده و تست های تالیفی خیلی کم
خودت میای انجمن بیا واسه تجربی ها یه نظری یه راهی بده 
مثلا چه رتبه ای میتونن بیارند؟
برای فیزیک و شیمی و عمومی چقدر از مباحث رو خوندی و کدوم ها رو حذف کردی؟ 
روش خوندن این درسات چطور بود؟فقط تست کنکور زدی؟ 
منابعت چیا بودن؟ اینا رو من ندیدم 

 @afshin_moghtada

----------


## Tiinaaa

> من تاپیک افشین مقتدا رو تازه دیدم 
> از 2 اسفند شروع کرده اونموقع هم کنکور جلوتر بود مثل اینکه از الان برای کنکور شروع کرده
> این قضیه چطوری ؟چطوری این کار رو کرده؟مگه میشه؟مگه داریم؟
> الان یکی بخواد تو تجربی بخونه چیکار میتونه بکنه رو حساب این؟ درس هم حدف نکرده فقط تست کنکور زده و تست های تالیفی خیلی کم
> خودت میای انجمن بیا واسه تجربی ها یه نظری یه راهی بده 
> مثلا چه رتبه ای میتونن بیارند؟
> برای فیزیک و شیمی و عمومی چقدر از مباحث رو خوندی و کدوم ها رو حذف کردی؟ 
> روش خوندن این درسات چطور بود؟فقط تست کنکور زدی؟ 
> منابعت چیا بودن؟ اینا رو من ندیدم 
> ...


افشین مقتدا هنوزم انجمن میاد مگه!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

افشین مقتدا انجمن میاد آره 
از 2 اسفند شروع کرد با سطح صفر معدل 11 نهایی
خوند و خب رتبه دو رقمی ریاضی
رشته کامپیوتر شریف

----------


## Neo.Healer

در ضمن ایشون کنکور 95 داده و اون موقع کنکور بخاطر ماه رمضون اواخر دیر برگذار شد 
ایشونم عربی رو از کتاب راهنمایی شروع کرد به خوندن 
ریاضی رو از اول دبیرستان
خودشم به آزمون های سنجش میخوند از اول 
سوالی در مورد ایشون هست من در خدمتم :Yahoo (50): 
راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

بیین دوست عزیز همه ما ها یکی نیستیم 
هر داوطلبی ضعف ها و نقاط قوت خودش داره خیلی کسانی هستند که دیر شروع کردند ولی نتیجه گرفتن 
ولی متاسفانه هیچ کس این سوال از خودش نمیپرسه که چرا اون آقایی که دیر شروع کرد نتیجه گرفت ولی خیلی ها هستن با برنامه آزمون رفتن کار کردن اول سال متوسط ولی نتیجه  نگرفتن پاسخ ساده است همه ما ها تو همه دروس یکسان نیستیم و از وضعیت پایه همدیگه خبر نداریم خیلی ها معدل کم ولی مفهوم درس خوب گرفتن خیلی ها معدل بیست هستن ولی فقط حفظ کردن اون که مفهوم گرفت یه تلاش واقعی بکنه و پایه خوب و متوسط داشته باشه راحت میتونه جمع بکنه 
ولی خیلی ها هم هستن معدل بیست پایه مفهومی ضعیف و چند سال پشت کنکور

----------


## mahmood21755

افشین مقتدا ساخته و پرداخته ذهن بچه های این انجمنه 

افشین مقتدا فقط در این انجمن وجود خارجی داره 
شاید خودشم یه روزی فکر نمیکرد اینقد بزرگ شه !فقط همینو بگم که طرف نه باهاش مصاحبه شده ،نه کارنامه کنکورشو نشون داده .فقط یه عکس که نوشته قبولی دانگشاه شریف که تازه اسمو فامیلشم حتی تو اون عکس نیست که مشخص بشه !
یکی دیگه هم براش پست گزاشته !

الان دقیقا منتظر حمله بچه های این انجمنم ...

----------


## mammadaam

> افشین مقتدا ساخته و پرداخته ذهن بچه های این انجمنه 
> 
> افشین مقتدا فقط در این انجمن وجود خارجی داره 
> شاید خودشم یه روزی فکر نمیکرد اینقد بزرگ شه !فقط همینو بگم که طرف نه باهاش مصاحبه شده ،نه کارنامه کنکورشو نشون داده .فقط یه عکس که نوشته قبولی دانگشاه شریف که تازه اسمو فامیلشم حتی تو اون عکس نیست که مشخص بشه !


تو پستاش هست یه ماه بعد شروع اونم از سطح صفر تو تایپیک ها سوالای هندسه و مثلثات و خازن و فنر رو جواب میداد .خیلی عجیبه برام
از وقتی دیدم و مقایسه میکنم احساس میکنم خنگم  ابلهم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Tiinaaa

> افشین مقتدا ساخته و پرداخته ذهن بچه های این انجمنه 
> 
> افشین مقتدا فقط در این انجمن وجود خارجی داره 
> شاید خودشم یه روزی فکر نمیکرد اینقد بزرگ شه !فقط همینو بگم که طرف نه باهاش مصاحبه شده ،نه کارنامه کنکورشو نشون داده .فقط یه عکس که نوشته قبولی دانگشاه شریف که تازه اسمو فامیلشم حتی تو اون عکس نیست که مشخص بشه !


اقای محمود ینی بنظر شما قبولی انقد سخته؟ :/
راستی شما همون اقا محمودی هستین ک توی گروه گزارش _اعت مطالعه بودین؟؟ عالی میخوندین ک چن وقت گزارش دادین الان چرا انقد نا امید ب کنکور؟؟!

----------


## mammadaam

> در ضمن ایشون کنکور 95 داده و اون موقع کنکور بخاطر ماه رمضون اواخر دیر برگذار شد 
> ایشونم عربی رو از کتاب راهنمایی شروع کرد به خوندن 
> ریاضی رو از اول دبیرستان
> خودشم به آزمون های سنجش میخوند از اول 
> سوالی در مورد ایشون هست من در خدمتم
> راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها


صد درصد مطمعنی از رتبه اش و سطح صفرش؟ 
چند ساعت میخوند؟
سوال ها رو پرسیدم تو تاپیک ببین میدونستی جواب بده تا خودش هم بیاد

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> در ضمن ایشون کنکور 95 داده و اون موقع کنکور بخاطر ماه رمضون اواخر دیر برگذار شد 
> ایشونم عربی رو از کتاب راهنمایی شروع کرد به خوندن 
> ریاضی رو از اول دبیرستان
> خودشم به آزمون های سنجش میخوند از اول 
> سوالی در مورد ایشون هست من در خدمتم
> راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها


کلا فیلم هندی دیگه هر کدوم از ماها درگیر با کنکور هستیم یکمی با واقعیت نمیخونه راستش بخوای
 من امشب نخوابم بخونم تا دم صبح اون تایم آنقدر گیج خوابم که هیچی یاد نمیگیرم شما نا سلامتی میخواین پزشک بشین میدونید مغز کمبود خواب داشته باشه یه جایی بالاخره نیازش و کمبود جبران میکنه نهایت میبینی ۲۴ ساعت بعدش میخوابی کامل از خستگی

----------


## mammadaam

> صد درصد مطمعنی از رتبه اش و سطح صفرش؟ 
> چند ساعت میخوند؟
> سوال ها رو پرسیدم تو تاپیک ببین میدونستی جواب بده تا خودش هم بیاد


قضاوت نمیکنم هاااا فقط خیلی برام عجیبه گفتم شما مطمعنی جواب بدی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> صد درصد مطمعنی از رتبه اش و سطح صفرش؟ 
> چند ساعت میخوند؟
> سوال ها رو پرسیدم تو تاپیک ببین میدونستی جواب بده تا خودش هم بیاد


صد در صد نه
فامیل درجه یکش ک نیستم :Yahoo (50): کلا درجه ندارم :Yahoo (94): 
کف 10 ساعت

----------


## Neo.Healer

فیزیک یادمه با گاج توسی میخوند
بقیه رو متاسفانه ذهنم یاری نمیکنه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mahmood21755

> تو پستاش هست یه ماه بعد شروع اونم از سطح صفر تو تایپیک ها سوالای هندسه و مثلثات و خازن و فنر رو جواب میداد .خیلی عجیبه برام
> از وقتی دیدم و مقایسه میکنم احساس میکنم خنگم  ابلهم


نه داداش ابله نیستی منتها باید به جای پیدا کردن این جور الگو ها که اصن مشخص نیست درستن یا نه بشینی بلا نسبت مث خ. درس بخونی گلم 
اینجا هیچکس هیچ چیزش مشخص نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کلا فیلم هندی دیگه هر کدوم از ماها درگیر با کنکور هستیم یکمی با واقعیت نمیخونه راستش بخوای
>  من امشب نخوابم بخونم تا دم صبح اون تایم آنقدر گیج خوابم که هیچی یاد نمیگیرم شما نا سلامتی میخواین پزشک بشین میدونید مغز کمبود خواب داشته باشه یه جایی بالاخره نیازش و کمبود جبران میکنه نهایت میبینی ۲۴ ساعت بعدش میخوابی کامل از خستگی


من میدونم خیلیا هستن روزی 2-3 ساعت میخوابن
میدونم اگ بدن مجبور باشه در شرایط اضطراری دووم میاره 
میدوم آدم میتونه از ماشین تندتر بدوعه اما فقط وقتی جونش در خطره
پس اصول ثابتی نداریم

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> من میدونم خیلیا هستن روزی 2-3 ساعت میخوابن
> میدونم اگ بدن مجبور باشه در شرایط اضطراری دووم میاره 
> میدوم آدم میتونه از ماشین تندتر بدوعه اما فقط وقتی جونش در خطره
> پس اصول ثابتی نداریم


البته آدم موجود عجیب غریبی هست و تو شرایط خاص کارای عجیب هم میکنه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> البته آدم موجود عجیب غریبی هست و تو شرایط خاص کارای عجیب هم میکنه


موافقم
و کنکور یه شرایط خاصه
یکم درکش سخته برای من و شاید اکثریت ک کل آینده ات توی سن خامی و 4ساعت مشخص بشه
بهرحال هرکس درک کنه این یه شرایط خاصه بازی رو برده

----------


## mahmood21755

> من میدونم خیلیا هستن روزی 2-3 ساعت میخوابن
> میدونم اگ بدن مجبور باشه در شرایط اضطراری دووم میاره 
> میدوم آدم میتونه از ماشین تندتر بدوعه اما فقط وقتی جونش در خطره
> پس اصول ثابتی نداریم


خانوم محترم شما که میگید ازشون اطلاع دارید یک بار برای همیشه بیاید مارو از سردرگمی دربیارید 

به ایشون بگید کارنامشو نشون بده  ، مگه چ اشکالی داره!؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خانوم محترم شما که میگید ازشون اطلاع دارید یک بار برای همیشه بیاید مارو از سردرگمی دربیارید 
> 
> به ایشون بگید کارنامشو نشون بده  ، مگه چ اشکالی داره!؟


ایشون کارنامه شونو درصدارو قبلا انجمن گذاشتن ک چون مربوط به سال 95 هست ذهن من یاری نمیکنه درصدارو بگم 
یبارم ازشون خواستم برام پ.خ کردن ک خب باز بخاطر خالی کردن صندوق دریافتی بهش دسترسی ندارم
در ضمن برام جالبه چرا ایشون انقد حرفش سر زبون هاس .....چون بعد قبولی حتی یبارم تاپیک اغراق آمیز نزد و فقط یه تاپیک هست ک اونم استارترش یه نفر دیگه اس ک کنکور 96 بود .....با این حال هنوزم ک هنوزه با وجود بی تفاوتی ایشون این حرف و بحث افشین مقتدا تموم نمیشه


پ.ن: راستی خانوم محترم فحشه؟

----------


## mahmood21755

خانوم محترم فحشه؟!!

حالا بهش بگید کارنامشو بزاره چیزی که ازش کم نمیشه ..
بلکه ما بدبینا هم عبرت بگیرم و ضایع بشیم
من بازم عرض میکنم تو خود ماجرا مشکلی ندارم که یکی تلاش کرده رتبه خوبی آورده من مشکلم این فرده که بدون مدرک ادعا داره !
والبته از حق نگزریم بچه های اینجا هم در بزرگ کردن ایشون نقش بزرگی داشتن  @Curer

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> در ضمن ایشون کنکور 95 داده و اون موقع کنکور بخاطر ماه رمضون اواخر دیر برگذار شد 
> ایشونم عربی رو از کتاب راهنمایی شروع کرد به خوندن 
> ریاضی رو از اول دبیرستان
> خودشم به آزمون های سنجش میخوند از اول 
> سوالی در مورد ایشون هست من در خدمتم
> راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها


با این جمله ایی که گفتین:راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها


واقعا هم  برای این انجمن و هم برای کشورمون  متأسف شدم که افسارشون دست کیا افتاده.واقعا اینا تو آینده چطور میخوان جامعه ی پزشکی رو بچرخونن؟!!!

----------


## mahmood21755

> با این جمله ایی که گفتین:راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها
> 
> 
> واقعا هم  برای این انجمن و هم برای کشورمون  متأسف شدم که افسارشون دست کیا افتاده.واقعا اینا تو آینده چطور میخوان جامعه ی پزشکی رو بچرخونن؟!!!


ممگه پزشکه ؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممگه پزشکه ؟!


کی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با این جمله ایی که گفتین:راستی شبا هم نمیخوابید.......سه تا دو ساعت میخوابید بین درس ها
> 
> 
> واقعا هم  برای این انجمن و هم برای کشورمون  متأسف شدم که افسارشون دست کیا افتاده.واقعا اینا تو آینده چطور میخوان جامعه ی پزشکی رو بچرخونن؟!!!


من حرفای ایشونو منتقل کردم!
خودم ک اینکارو نکردم 
اممممم چیبگم خب بنظر من شدنیه و نظر شمام محترمه

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> ممگه پزشکه ؟!


فک کنم داره پزشکی میخونه!!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> آدم میتونه از ماشین تندتر بدوعه!!  بابا بهش نخندین منظورش همون ماشین لباسشویی بود.خدا عاقبت هممون رو بخیر کنه


شما مستند نمیبینی باید حتما بدون یه سرچ کوتاه توی گوگل منو مسخره کنی؟!
من اشاره نکردم توی شرایط خاص؟
بری مستندشم هست یه آقای پلیس ک یه نفرو از خونه ای ک نشت گاز و امکان انفجار داشت نجات داد برای نجات خودش از ماشین تندتر دوید تا از خونه دور بشه 
تو نمیتونی باید به من بی احترامی کنی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فک کنم داره پزشکی میخونه!!!


من آری...البته قبول شدم الان مرخصی گرفتم
سوابق و کارنامه ام رو هم آراز تایید کرده ک عنوان راهنما بهم داده
انجمن هم قبلا گذاشتم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> شما مستند نمیبینی باید حتما بدون یه سرچ کوتاه توی گوگل منو مسخره کنی؟!
> من اشاره نکردم توی شرایط خاص؟
> بری مستندشم هست یه آقای پلیس ک یه نفرو از خونه ای ک نشت گاز و امکان انفجار داشت نجات داد برای نجات خودش از ماشین تندتر دوید تا از خونه دور بشه 
> تو نمیتونی باید به من بی احترامی کنی؟


این چیزایی که میگی رو خودت با چشم هات از نزدیک دیدی؟ فیلم هندی زیاد میبینی؟منکه میترسم بیش از این باهات بحث کنم چون با این قدرتی که تو داری از پشت گوشیت بهم شلیک میکنی و منو میکشی!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> این چیزایی که میگی رو خودت با چشم هات از نزدیک دیدی؟ فیلم هندی زیاد میبینی؟منکه میترسم بیش از این باهات بحث کنم چون با این قدرتی که تو داری از پشت گوشیت بهم شلیک میکنی و منو میکشی!


این چیزا از هزار نفر توی یک نفر اتفاق میفته
یکیشم با اجازتون هر روز توی آینه میبینم
فیلم هندی نه....اما اگ منظورت علمی تخیلی هست زیاد (فک کنم برای مسخره کردن من اشاره به فیلم هندی مورد مناسبی نبود چون اونا عاشقانه اس بیشتر )
من اگ میتونستم شلیک کنم اولین نفر خودمو از دست بعضی مردم کوته فکر ک فکر میکنن نظر ندن میمیرن و حتی مستندم نمیبینن خلاص میکردم

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> من حرفای ایشونو منتقل کردم!
> خودم ک اینکارو نکردم 
> اممممم چیبگم خب بنظر من شدنیه و نظر شمام محترمه


واسه دو سه روز شدنیه اما واسه دو سه ماه چنین چیزی محاله!اینم بگم که شما وسیله نقلیه نیستین که حرفای این و اون رو منتقل کنین اما اگه فک میکنین که وسیله نقلیه هستین ابتدا ببین که آیا اون بار واقعا قابل منتقل کردنه یا نه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واسه دو سه روز شدنیه اما واسه دو سه ماه چنین چیزی محاله!اینم بگم که شما وسیله نقلیه نیستین که حرفای این و اون رو منتقل کنین اما اگه فک میکنین که وسیله نقلیه هستین ابتدا ببین که آیا اون بار واقعا قابل منتقل کردنه یا نه


واس یکی دوماهم ممکنه البته بعدش باید یکسالی جور اون بدنو کشید ک بنظرم ارزش یه عمر زندگی رو داره 
ایشونم از بین راه اینکارو کرد
من امانت دارم و عین حرفو منتقل میکنم...اگ واژه ی منتقل کردن باعث شده لفظ وسیله ی نقلیه رو استفاده کنید نمیدونم چیبگم...بهتر حال این بهترین واژه ایه ک بنظرم رسید (من فارس زبان نیستم طبیعیه یکم لغات غیرمعمول استفاده کنم یعنی لغاتی ک توی فیلما میشنوم)
توی این تاپیک ارزش مطلب مهم نبود...چون سوال پرسیده شد و من بخاطر آشنایی سابقم با افشین مقتدا در حد دونسته هام سعی کردم کمکی کرده باشم

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> این چیزا از هزار نفر توی یک نفر اتفاق میفته
> یکیشم با اجازتون هر روز توی آینه میبینم
> فیلم هندی نه....اما اگ منظورت علمی تخیلی هست زیاد (فک کنم برای مسخره کردن من اشاره به فیلم هندی مورد مناسبی نبود چون اونا عاشقانه اس بیشتر )
> من اگ میتونستم شلیک کنم اولین نفر خودمو از دست بعضی مردم کوته فکر ک فکر میکنن نظر ندن میمیرن و حتی مستندم نمیبینن خلاص میکردم


من قصد مسخره کردن هیچکیو ندارم اما خوتون یه چیزایی میگین که واقعا آدم نمیتونه جلوی خندهاشو بگیره.فک کنیم که ممکنه یه آدم بتونه تو تحت شرایط خاصی که شما تعریف میکنین از ماشین تندتر بدوه اما واقعا به نظرتون یه آدم میتونه با 3 ساعت خوابیدن تو هر شب به مدت 3 ماه به مطالعه ادامه بده؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من قصد مسخره کردن هیچکیو ندارم اما خوتون یه چیزایی میگین که واقعا آدم نمیتونه جلوی خندهاشو بگیره.فک کنیم که ممکنه یه آدم بتونه تو تحت شرایط خاصی که شما تعریف میکنین از ماشین تندتر بدوه اما واقعا به نظرتون یه آدم میتونه با 3 ساعت خوابیدن تو هر شب به مدت 3 ماه به مطالعه ادامه بده؟


سه ساعت نگفتم....سه تا دو ساعت میشه 6ساعت 
اگ فکر کردید گفتم 2-3 ساعت.....اون مدل تایپ و نگارشش فرق داره

خنده بر هر درد بی درمان دعواس.......حداقل اگ روت اثری نداره بخند دلت شاد شه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> جملشون کژتابی داشت دیگه باید ویرایش میکردید خودتون


آخه اون یکی میشه دو الی سه ساعت
3تا دو ساعت یعنی 3بار میخوابه هر بار 2ساعت ک جمعا 6ساعته 
خو یکم زبان فارسی کار کنید :Yahoo (114):

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> واس یکی دوماهم ممکنه البته بعدش باید یکسالی جور اون بدنو کشید ک بنظرم ارزش یه عمر زندگی رو داره 
> ایشونم از بین راه اینکارو کرد
> من امانت دارم و عین حرفو منتقل میکنم...اگ واژه ی منتقل کردن باعث شده لفظ وسیله ی نقلیه رو استفاده کنید نمیدونم چیبگم...بهتر حال این بهترین واژه ایه ک بنظرم رسید (من فارس زبان نیستم طبیعیه یکم لغات غیرمعمول استفاده کنم یعنی لغاتی ک توی فیلما میشنوم)
> توی این تاپیک ارزش مطلب مهم نبود...چون سوال پرسیده شد و من بخاطر آشنایی سابقم با افشین مقتدا در حد دونسته هام سعی کردم کمکی کرده باشم


شما امانت داری رو چطور تعریف میکنین؟منکه اینجوری تعریفش میکنم:امانت داری یعنی اینکه وقتی یه چیزی رو از یه کسی گرفتیم اونو به بهترین وجه پیش خودمون نگهش داریم و اون چیز میتونه یک شئ یا درد دل یا .... باشه.


اما شما گفتین که:من امانت دارم و عین حرفو منتقل میکنم=======>طبق این گفته ی شما معلوم میشه که شما امانت داری رو به صورت زیر تعریف میکنین:
امانت داری یعنی اینکه وقتی یه چیزی رو از یه کسی گرفتیم اونو به بهترین وجه به دیگران منتقل کنیم  :Yahoo (39): 
بازم بگین که من شما رو مسخره میکنم!!!!بابا اصلا نیازی نیست که من شما رو مسخره کنم،خودتون دارین اوضاعتون رو مشاهده میکنین!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما امانت داری رو چطور تعریف میکنین؟منکه اینجوری تعریفش میکنم:امانت داری یعنی اینکه وقتی یه چیزی رو از یه کسی گرفتیم اونو به بهترین وجه پیش خودمون نگهش داریم و اون چیز میتونه یک شئ یا درد دل یا .... باشه.
> 
> 
> اما شما گفتین که:من امانت دارم و عین حرفو منتقل میکنم=======>طبق این گفته ی شما معلوم میشه که شما امانت داری رو به صورت زیر تعریف میکنین:
> امانت داری یعنی اینکه وقتی یه چیزی رو از یه کسی گرفتیم اونو به بهترین وجه به دیگران منتقل کنیم 
> بازم بگین که من شما رو مسخره میکنم!!!!بابا اصلا نیازی نیست که من شما رو مسخره کنم،خودتون دارین اوضاعتون رو مشاهده میکنین!


امانت داری بستگی داره کجا معنی بشه 
در مورد اشیا حق صد در صد با شماس 
در مورد حرف...یعنی وقتی جواب سوالی رو میدی ک طرف اصلی تو نیستی حرفای اون آدمو بدون کم و زیاد کردن وتعبیرای خودپسندانه اضافه کردن بازگو کنی .... نه اینکه کم و زیاد کنی و از خودت حرف درآری

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> امانت داری بستگی داره کجا معنی بشه 
> در مورد اشیا حق صد در صد با شماس 
> در مورد حرف...یعنی وقتی جواب سوالی رو میدی ک طرف اصلی تو نیستی حرفای اون آدمو بدون کم و زیاد کردن وتعبیرای خودپسندانه اضافه کردن بازگو کنی .... نه اینکه کم و زیاد کنی و از خودت حرف درآری


خواهر جان به اون چیزی که شما میگین،نمیگن امانت داری در مورد حرف بلکه بهش میگن:حرف اینو به اون گفتن

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> آخه اون یکی میشه دو الی سه ساعت
> 3تا دو ساعت یعنی 3بار میخوابه هر بار 2ساعت ک جمعا 6ساعته 
> خو یکم زبان فارسی کار کنید


با این حساب کتابی که شما انجام دادین باید رو ریاضیمون کار کنیم نه زبان فارسی  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهر جان به اون چیزی که شما میگین،نمیگن امانت داری در مورد حرف بلکه بهش میگن:حرف اینو به اون گفتن


حرفشونو در گوش من نگفتن ک
توی فضای عمومی تاپیک دیگ گفتن
ا بازگو شدنش هم مشکلی ندارن 
اینک دقیق و بدون کم و زیاد بگی میشه امانت داری در سخن
با رازداری هم فرق داره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با این حساب کتابی که شما انجام دادین باید رو ریاضیمون کار کنیم نه زبان فارسی


نه فارسیتون ضعیفه
چون مدل نوشتن من واقعا فرق داشت با 2تا3 ساعت یا 2 الی 3ساعت
من برم دیگ
موفق باشید همگی و همینطور خودم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> متاسفانه آدم فحش بده ای نیستم و اصلا فارس زبانم نیستم ک حتی اون ستاره هارو حدس بزنم 
> چیبگم نمونه های موفقیت اغراق آمیز زیادی توی دنیا داریم ک خب یعنی هر چیزی ممکنه


نهههه
من اصلا منظورم اينا نبود
منطور من ادم زود بارور يا ساده بود
چون بنظرم چيزي كه فرمويد غير انسانيه و از عقل به دور است
(منطورم دروغي كه اين ادم گفته بوده شما كه فقط نقل كردين)
ببخشيد بد بيان كردم :Yahoo (68): 
خشم من به سمت اون ادم بود نه شما 
من هيچوقت به يه خانم توهين نميكنم
خصوصا يك  خانم  با اصلالت تبريزي :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *
> عجیب جانوری تشریف داری 
>  تا حالا 5 بار خواستم یک حرفی بزنم پشیمان شدم 
> وقتی از نظر تو درصد بالای 30 در فیزیک وریاضی  عجیبه چیز بیشتری ازت نمیشه انتظار داشت 
> دنبال کل کل ودعوا نیستم ولی خیلی **** تشریف داری*


ببخشيد باعث دلخوري شدم
اميدوارم كنكور خوبي داشته باشي و رشته اي كه ميخواي قبول شي
من خدا رو شكر احساس خوشبختي ميكنم و اميدوارم كه همه شما هم
بتونيد اين حس رو تجربه كنيد

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> حرفشونو در گوش من نگفتن ک
> توی فضای عمومی تاپیک دیگ گفتن
> ا بازگو شدنش هم مشکلی ندارن 
> اینک دقیق و بدون کم و زیاد بگی میشه امانت داری در سخن
> با رازداری هم فرق داره


واقعا راسته که میگن تو ایران عدالت آموزشی نیست!ببینین به شما امانت داری رو چطوری تعریف کردن اما به ما چطور تعریف کردن! ببینین که به شما مستندهایی نشون میدادند که توش آدم از ماشین تندتر میدوعه اما به ما مستند هایی نشون میدادند که ماشین از آدم سریع تر حرکت میکنه!واقعا تف به این همه بی عدالتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maja7080

نمیدونم چرا چون یکی تونسته تو 140 روز قبول بشه همه انگ دروغین بودن بهش میزنن
اگه من این توانایی رو ندارم که تو 140 روز دورقمی بشم دلیل نمیشه بقیه هم این توانایی رو نداشته باشن.دلیل نمیشه بیام بگم همه این حرفا دروغه و بقیه رو نا امید کنم

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> نه فارسیتون ضعیفه
> چون مدل نوشتن من واقعا فرق داشت با 2تا3 ساعت یا 2 الی 3ساعت
> من برم دیگ
> موفق باشید همگی و همینطور خودم


چندتا پست قبل تر که خودتون میگفتین که زبان فارسیتون ضعیفه!حالا دارین این ضعفتون رو به منم تعمیم میدین؟!!

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> نمیدونم چرا چون یکی تونسته تو 140 روز قبول بشه همه انگ دروغین بودن بهش میزنن
> اگه من این توانایی رو ندارم که تو 140 روز دورقمی بشم دلیل نمیشه بقیه هم این توانایی رو نداشته باشن.دلیل نمیشه بیام بگم همه این حرفا دروغه و بقیه رو نا امید کنم


خواهر من بحث سر تونستن یا نتونستن نیست بحث سر اینه که میگن با پایه صفر تونسته!!!

----------


## liaa

واقعا بی معنیه این همه بحث...
به خجالت آور ترین شکل ممکن و بی ربط ترین و مسخره ترین شیوه , بحث رو به حاشیه کشوندین.. یکی اسم این تاپیکو عوض کنه لطفا بزاره «درک مفهوم امانت داری یا آیا به راستی انسان می تواند تند تز از ماشین بدود ؟»
آقا جان یک نفر اومده پرسیده تو این وقت باقی مونده چطوری صد در صد توانمو بزارم.. می تونید راهنمایی کنید ، بکنید.. نمی تونید هم با کتک مجبورتون نکردن که حتما اظهار نظر کنید..
دوست عزیزی که استارتر هستی..فرق" افشین مقتدا ها " با ما اینه که .. همون موقع که من و شما داشتیم اظهار نظر علما درباره  این که 2-3 یعنی دقیقا چی .. و ماشین میتونه تند تر بره یا انسان رو می خوندیم  و یا همون موقع که من داشتم این رو تایپ می کردم.. و همین الان که شما داری این پست من رو می خونی.. اونا دارن تست میزنن و تند تند چک نویساشونو سیاه می کنن..
تمام

----------


## yekta1377

پارسال وقتی شروع کردم برای کنکور 97 ، با خودم میگفتم یا دندون بهشتی یا هیچی ... به اسفند رسیدم ، دندون بهشتی تبدیل شد ب دارو مشهد !! اردیبهشت تبدیل شد ب فیزیو حتی زاهدان ... هفته قبل کنکورم تنها چیزی ک از خدا میخواستم این بود که رتبه م فقط زیر 5000 باشه  :/ 
و شدم 6500 منطقه 
اینو میخوام بگم .. 
به جای اینکه برای خودتون شرط تعیین کنین و هنوز وارد بازی نشده بگین من فلان رتبه رو میخوام و فلان دانشگاهو میخوام و .... ب جاش بشینین و با انگیزه و انرژی تا میتونین تلاش کنین . بدون فکر کردن ب نتیجه .. 
اگه درس نخونین تا خود کنکور ، پر واضحه وضعیتتون بهتر  نمیشه !! اما اگه حماسی و جهادی کار کنین براش ، قطعا قطعا ب جایی میرسین ک صد برابر از الانتون بهتره .. 
اشتباه من رو تکرار نکنین . من نه تنها دندون بهشتی نیاوردم ، بلکه اون رشته هایی هم ک میشد با همون تلاش اندک بدست اورد رو هم قبول نشدم . تنها دلیلمم این بود ک میگفتم حالا ک دیر شده و فایده نداره ...

----------


## yekta1377

> واقعا بی معنیه این همه بحث...
> به خجالت آور ترین شکل ممکن و بی ربط ترین و مسخره ترین شیوه , بحث رو به حاشیه کشوندین.. یکی اسم این تاپیکو عوض کنه لطفا بزاره «درک مفهوم امانت داری یا آیا به راستی انسان می تواند تند تز از ماشین بدود ؟»
> آقا جان یک نفر اومده پرسیده تو این وقت باقی مونده چطوری صد در صد توانمو بزارم.. می تونید راهنمایی کنید ، بکنید.. نمی تونید هم با کتک مجبورتون نکردن که حتما اظهار نظر کنید..
> دوست عزیزی که استارتر هستی..فرق" افشین مقتدا ها " با ما اینه که .. همون موقع که من و شما داشتیم اظهار نظر علما درباره  این که 2-3 یعنی دقیقا چی .. و ماشین میتونه تند تر بره یا انسان رو می خوندیم  و یا همون موقع که من داشتم این رو تایپ می کردم.. و همین الان که شما داری این پست من رو می خونی.. اونا دارن تست میزنن و تند تند چک نویساشونو سیاه می کنن..
> تمام


کاملا موافقم ..

----------


## liaa

> قربون آدم چیزفهم.حالا میشه بگی آیا ماشین تندتر حرکت میکنه یا آدم؟


در هر صورت فرقی به حال تو نمی کنه دوست عزیز...اون ماشینی که تند تر از آدم حرکت می کنه رو آدمی ساخته که یه روز بی قید و شرط  و بدون توجه به ماشین هایی که از کنارش رد می شدن شروع به دویدن کرد و حتی به این فکر نکرد که آیا اون ماشینا دارن از کنارش رد می شن یا اون داره از کنار ماشینا رد میشه .. و فقط دوید ..
و اون آدمی هم که می تونه از یه ماشین تندتر بدوه آدمیه که در آینده ماشینی میسازه که اگه یه نفر گفت یه انسان می تونه از این ماشین تند تر بدوه .. یکی مثل تو بیاد و بخنده و بگه محاله..

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

این آقا وجود خارجی داره ؟ نه نداره ؟ 
این سوالات ول کنید خودتون بشید افشین دو 
بی تعارف بگم موفقیت شجاعت می‌خواد
به جای اینکه برید سرچ کنید بینید وجود داشت یا اصلا کسی تونست تو این وقت کم کاری بکنه خودتون بشید الگو دیگران اصلا فرض بگیرید کسی نتونسته شما بشو اولین کسی که تو مدت کم با بیشترین تلاش به نتایج مطلوب رسید 
منتظر نظر و تایید منو دیگران نباشید کسی که ایمان داره به کارش راهش ادامه میده
نکته آخر خیلی خیلی مهم هست بچه ها کسی تلاش بکنه از الان هر گونه نتیجه تو کنکور بگیره راضی ازش حتی مجاز به انتخاب رشته هم نشه میدونه تلاش در این حد بوده و حالا راه و چاه فهمیده و میدونه چیکار باید کرد 
ادم ناراضی و پشیمون همون که تلاش نکرده و فکر میکنه و همش به خودش خورده میگیره اگه تلاش میکردم قبول میشدم

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> در هر صورت فرقی به حال تو نمی کنه دوست عزیز...اون ماشینی که تند تر از آدم حرکت می کنه رو آدمی ساخته که یه روز بی قید و شرط  و بدون توجه به ماشین هایی که از کنارش رد می شدن شروع به دویدن کرد و حتی به این فکر نکرد که آیا اون ماشینا دارن از کنارش رد می شن یا اون داره از کنار ماشینا رد میشه .. و فقط دوید ..
> و اون آدمی هم که می تونه از یه ماشین تندتر بدوه آدمیه که در آینده ماشینی میسازه که اگه یه نفر گفت یه انسان می تونه از این ماشین تند تر بدوه .. یکی مثل تو بیاد و بخنده و بگه محاله..


تو قضیه ی ماشین تندتر حرکت میکنه یا آدم،داری به سرنخ های خوبی میرسی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چندتا پست قبل تر که خودتون میگفتین که زبان فارسیتون ضعیفه!حالا دارین این ضعفتون رو به منم تعمیم میدین؟!!


من زبان فارسی یعنی کل ادبیاتم ضعیفه مثلا واژه های مناسبتر رو مث شما شاید ندونم
اما دستور زبانم از شما بهتره (منظورم ازین زبان فارسی ک به شما گفتم درسش بود یعنی دستور زبان و اصول و قواعد) چون من با کتاب های درسی فارسی رو یاد گرفتم و شما با زبان محاوره ای (در اصل من اصول کتابی رو بلدم و شما حالت عامیانه رو)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واقعا راسته که میگن تو ایران عدالت آموزشی نیست!ببینین به شما امانت داری رو چطوری تعریف کردن اما به ما چطور تعریف کردن! ببینین که به شما مستندهایی نشون میدادند که توش آدم از ماشین تندتر میدوعه اما به ما مستند هایی نشون میدادند که ماشین از آدم سریع تر حرکت میکنه!واقعا تف به این همه بی عدالتی


این برمیگرده به انعطاف پذیری عقلی آدما نه آموزش 
آدم کی اشک میریزه؟ وقتی ناراحته.....پس اشک شادی چیه؟
هر واژه میتونی بر حسب جمله اش معانی متفاوتی داشته باشه و نمیدونم چرا این برای شما قابل درک نیس
شاید بخاطر علاقه شدیدتون به ریاضیه علم شیرین اما با اصول ثابتی ک هیچوقت تغییر نمیکنه...یه منطق ثابت و سخت ک نمیتونه حرفی جز اونیک خودش درست میدونه رو قبول کنه 
بهرحال به عقیده تون به عنوان یه آدم متحجر احترام میذارم

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

> این برمیگرده به انعطاف پذیری عقلی آدما نه آموزش 
> آدم کی اشک میریزه؟ وقتی ناراحته.....پس اشک شادی چیه؟
> هر واژه میتونی بر حسب جمله اش معانی متفاوتی داشته باشه و نمیدونم چرا این برای شما قابل درک نیس
> شاید بخاطر علاقه شدیدتون به ریاضیه علم شیرین اما با اصول ثابتی ک هیچوقت تغییر نمیکنه...یه منطق ثابت و سخت ک نمیتونه حرفی جز اونیک خودش درست میدونه رو قبول کنه 
> بهرحال به عقیده تون به عنوان یه آدم متحجر احترام میذارم


الله اعلم.و من الله توفیق

----------


## MikMik

خداییش تمومش کنید این بحث 
افشین قبول شد و رفت به پشت سرشم نگا نگرد حالا دوباره بحث دورغ و واقعیش زنده شد


پ ن : ممد داداش شما کلا عادت داری تاپیک هایی بزنی که  بره تو حاشیه؟ :Yahoo (21):  شما بشین بخون ما اگه راه افشین مقتدا تو تجربی میدونستیم که یه فکری به حال خودمون میکردیم

----------


## Fawzi

افشین مقتدا قبول شد 
دانشگاهش رو به اتمامه
شما هنوز در قید و بند اثبات وجود حقیقی یا مجازی ایشونید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## neginshh

> افشین مقتدا قبول شد 
> دانشگاهش رو به اتمامه
> شما هنوز در قید و بند اثبات وجود حقیقی یا مجازی ایشونید


حق دارنا ولی

----------


## Fawzi

> حق دارنا ولی


اخه چه حقی نگینم؟ :Yahoo (4): 
دو سه سال میگذره 
هرسال هم پرونده افشین مقتدا باز و بسته میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
کنکور نظام قدیم تموم شد رفت
نه تونستن به معجزه های کنکور ایمان بیارن
نه استارت بزنن
قهرمان باید از خودت ساخته بشه
تا کی باید بگردیم دنبال معجزه؟!!

و این داستان ادامه دارد :Yahoo (50):

----------


## neginshh

> اخه چه حقی نگینم؟
> دو سه سال میگذره 
> هرسال هم پرونده افشین مقتدا باز و بسته میشه 
> کنکور نظام قدیم تموم شد رفت
> نه تونستن به معجزه های کنکور ایمان بیارن
> نه استارت بزنن
> قهرمان باید از خودت ساخته بشه
> تا کی باید بگردیم دنبال معجزه؟!!
> 
> و این داستان ادامه دارد


همه اینا درست
ولی یکی که ادعای چیزیو کرد باید اثبات کندش وگرنه متهم به دروغ گویی میشه
کسی هم که کارش درسته لزومی نداره قصر در بره  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Fawzi

> همه اینا درست
> ولی یکی که ادعای چیزیو کرد باید اثبات کندش وگرنه متهم به دروغ گویی میشه
> کسی هم که کارش درسته لزومی نداره قصر در بره


نظر شماهم کاملا متین و بجا بانوی من :Yahoo (4): 
من که افشینو باور کردم ! توصیه میکنم شما هم باور کنید  :Yahoo (4):  برا تقویت روحیه عالیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## neginshh

> نظر شماهم کاملا متین و بجا بانوی من
> من که افشینو باور کردم ! توصیه میکنم شما هم باور کنید  برا تقویت روحیه عالیه


متاسفانه دست خودم نیست ذهنم پس میزنه
حالا زیادم برام مهم نمیباشد
روحیه ام مشکلی ندارد خانوم محترم  :Y (573):

----------


## Fawzi

> متاسفانه دست خودم نیست ذهنم پس میزنه
> حالا زیادم برام مهم نمیباشد
> روحیه ام مشکلی ندارد خانوم محترم


عزیزم قطعا مشکل نداره! 
روحیه هممون ؛ همیشه میخواد معمولی باشه  :Yahoo (4):  
 اما گاهی باید انرژی های خوب رو بهش تزریق کرد و راندمانشو برد بالا  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (8): 
بوس به ذهنت :Yahoo (11):

----------


## neginshh

> عزیزم قطعا مشکل نداره! 
> روحیه هممون ؛ همیشه میخواد معمولی باشه  
>  اما گاهی باید انرژی های خوب رو بهش تزریق کرد و راندمانشو برد بالا  
> بوس به ذهنت


ن من دیگه تهشم
کلا خیلی مدرک میخوام برا همه چی
الان خدارو چون نمیبینم قبول ندارم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mahmood21755

> ن من دیگه تهشم
> کلا خیلی مدرک میخوام برا همه چی
> الان خدارو چون نمیبینم قبول ندارم


از جمله آخرت خوشم اومد

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

افشین مقتدا تو این انجمن شده یه چیزی مث خاشقچی تو صدا و سیما
نمی دونم دنبال چی هستین از بحث درباره ی ایشون
کنکور فقط یه چیز اساسی رو می طلبه اونم وقت گذاشتن برای درس خوندنه
نمی دونم چه لزومی هست به این همه اسطوره ساختن از افشین مقتدا، رستگار رحمانی، اکس و ایگرگ ...

----------


## mahmood21755

> همه اینا درست
> ولی یکی که ادعای چیزیو کرد باید اثبات کندش وگرنه متهم به دروغ گویی میشه
> کسی هم که کارش درسته لزومی نداره قصر در بره


ببالاخره یکی پیدا شد حرف منو بزنه منم میگم
 منم میگم طرف اگه واقعا حرفش راسته بیاد مدرک بزاره اگرهم دروغه پس مدیر محترم این انجمن باید اون تاپیکو ببنده 
بعضیا جوری این افشین مقتدا رو بزرگ کردن که باور کن حتی حاضرن بپرستنش !
هی میخوام بیخیال این آدم بشم ولی متاسفانه هی این پرونده رو باز میکنن

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> ن من دیگه تهشم
> کلا خیلی مدرک میخوام برا همه چی
> الان خدارو چون نمیبینم قبول ندارم





> از جمله آخرت خوشم اومد


ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺭﻭﭘﺎ:
-1ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﯿﻪ
-2ﻣﺪﺍﺭﮎ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ
-3 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ
-4 ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﯽ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻻ
-5ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ
-6 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﮐﺘﺎﺏ
-7 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻪ
-8ﻧﻈﺮﯾﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺗﺎﯾﯿﺪ ﺷﺪﻩ
-9ﺳﻔﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺩﻧﯿﺎ
-10 ﺷﺨﺼﯿﺖ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻧﯿﺖ ﺑﺎﻻ
-11 ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺑﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﯽ ﻣﺬﺍﻫﺐ ﻭ ﻋﻘﺎﯾﺪ
ﻭ..
.
.
ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻥ:
.
-1 ﮐﺸﯿﺪﻥ ﺳﯿﮕﺎﺭ ﻭ ﺧﻮﺭﺩﻥ ﻗﻬﻮﻩ
-2ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺖ ﺑﺎ ﺩﯾﻦ ﻭ ﻣﺬﻫﺐ
-3ﺧﻮﺍﻧﺪﻥ ﺟﻤﻼﺗﯽ ﭼﻨﺪ ﺍﺯ ﻧﯿﭽﻪ ﻭ ...
-4 ﻃﻼﻕ ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻦ
-5 ﻣﻮﺯﯾﮏ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﯽ ﮔﻮﺵ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ
-6ﺳﻔﺮﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﮑﺮﺭ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺎﯾﻠﻨﺪ
-7ﻧﮕﻬﺪﺍﺭﯼ ﺍﺯ ﺳﮓ ﯾﺎ ﮔﺮﺑﻪ ﻭ ﺁﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﺍﺯﻩ ﻓﺮﺯﻧﺪﻩ
ﻧﺪﺍﺷﺘﻪ ﻋﺰﯾﺰ ﺷﻤﺮﺩﻥ
-8ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺖ ﺑﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺑﻘﯿﻪ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﻦ
-9ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺖ ﺑﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺑﻘﯿﻪ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﻦ

----------


## Fawzi

> ن من دیگه تهشم
> کلا خیلی مدرک میخوام برا همه چی
> الان خدارو چون نمیبینم قبول ندارم


منم مغز توی سرمو نمیبینم بهمین دلیل قبولش ندارم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahmood21755

> ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺭﻭﭘﺎ:
> -1ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﯿﻪ
> -2ﻣﺪﺍﺭﮎ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ
> -3 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ
> -4 ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﯽ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻻ
> -5ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ
> -6 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﮐﺘﺎﺏ
> -7 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻪ
> -8ﻧﻈﺮﯾﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺗﺎﯾﯿﺪ ﺷﺪﻩ
> ...




لااقل  منبع اسکی رفتنتم ذکر کن که یه وقت مدیون  نباشی !آخه احتمالا میدونی که کپی رایت چیه ؟https://www.tarafdari.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A7%F0%9F%98%89

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> لااقل  منبع اسکی رفتنتم ذکر کن که یه وقت مدیون  نباشی !آخه احتمالا میدونی که کپی رایت چیه ؟https://www.tarafdari.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A7%F0%9F%98%89


من ادعایی راجع به این متن ندارم
ولی به وضوح دارم میبینم یه عده دارن از بد جایی دارن میسوزن .

در ضمن من وقتم رو واسه یکی مثل تو هدر نمیدم

----------


## neginshh

> منم مغز توی سرمو نمیبینم بهمین دلیل قبولش ندارم


خر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## neginshh

> ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺭﻭﭘﺎ:
> -1ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﯿﻪ
> -2ﻣﺪﺍﺭﮎ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ
> -3 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ
> -4 ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﯽ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻻ
> -5ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ
> -6 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﮐﺘﺎﺏ
> -7 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻪ
> -8ﻧﻈﺮﯾﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺗﺎﯾﯿﺪ ﺷﺪﻩ
> ...


اینو قبلن شنیده بوداهه  :Yahoo (94): 
الان من روشن فکرم ؟  :Yahoo (5): 
عینک افتابیمو بدین :Yahoo (5):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺭﻭﭘﺎ:
> -1ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﯿﻪ
> -2ﻣﺪﺍﺭﮎ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ
> -3 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ
> -4 ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﯽ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻻ
> -5ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ
> -6 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﮐﺘﺎﺏ
> -7 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻪ
> -8ﻧﻈﺮﯾﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺗﺎﯾﯿﺪ ﺷﺪﻩ
> ...


سینا جان نوشتی که یکی از مراحل روشن فکری تو اروپا احترام به عقایده
ولی با این نقل قولت عقیده ی دو نفرو به سخره گرفتی و بی احترامی کردی بهشون
کسی که می گه خدارو قبول ندارم به عقیده ی کسی بی احترامی نمی کنه که، صرفا داره نظر شخصی خودشو می گه
اگه عقیده ای خلاف عقاید دیگران داشتن بی احترامی حساب می شه پس خداباور بودن تو هم از نظر خداناباورها باید بی احترامی حساب شه
همه باید برا عقاید هم دیگه احترام قائل باشیم، همه ...

----------


## mahmood21755

> ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺭﻭﭘﺎ:
> -1ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﯿﻪ
> -2ﻣﺪﺍﺭﮎ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ
> -3 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ
> -4 ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﯽ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻻ
> -5ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ
> -6 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﮐﺘﺎﺏ
> -7 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻪ
> -8ﻧﻈﺮﯾﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺗﺎﯾﯿﺪ ﺷﺪﻩ
> ...



-1 ﮐﺸﯿﺪﻥ ﺳﯿﮕﺎﺭ ﻭ ﺧﻮﺭﺩﻥ ﻗﻬﻮﻩ ....قهوه خوردم ولی سیگار تا حالا نکشیدم !
-2ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺖ ﺑﺎ ﺩﯾﻦ ﻭ ﻣﺬﻫﺐ...هرکسی یک عقیده ای داره و همه دارن باهم زندگی میکنن هیچکسم مشکلی نداره جز تو کشور ما 
-3ﺧﻮﺍﻧﺪﻥ ﺟﻤﻼﺗﯽ ﭼﻨﺪ ﺍﺯ ﻧﯿﭽﻪ ﻭ ... جملاتی چند نه عزیزم ، 3 تا از کتابای نیچه رو خوندم ،نه تنها نیچه کلا زیاد کتاب مخونم از هر نویسنده ای!
-4 ﻃﻼﻕ ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻦ...هنوز زن ندارم که فخوام طلاق بگیرم 
-5 ﻣﻮﺯﯾﮏ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﯽ ﮔﻮﺵ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ...گوش میدم ولی برای تقویت زبانم .
-6ﺳﻔﺮﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﮑﺮﺭ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺎﯾﻠﻨﺪ...اصلا تا حالا سوار هواپیما نشدم
-7ﻧﮕﻬﺪﺍﺭﯼ ﺍﺯ ﺳﮓ ﯾﺎ ﮔﺮﺑﻪ ﻭ ﺁﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﺍﺯﻩ ﻓﺮﺯﻧﺪﻩ....سگ ؟!گربه؟! بچه بودم یه گربه داشتم تو حیاط نگهش میداشتم ولی یه روز صبح بیدار شدم دیدم مرده 
ﻧﺪﺍﺷﺘﻪ ﻋﺰﯾﺰ ﺷﻤﺮﺩﻥ
-8ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺖ ﺑﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺑﻘﯿﻪ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﻦ...مدرک باشه چشم چرا مخالفت کنم؟
-9ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺖ ﺑﺎ ﭼﯿﺰﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺑﻘﯿﻪ ﻣﺨﺎﻟفن .....!

اینایی که گفتی و اروپایی ها هم انجام میدن اقای عزیز 
سگ  و گربه رو  بیشتر اونا نگه میدارن 
سیگارو الکل و قهوه رو اونا بیشتر میخورن 
تایلند که نه ولی نرخ بالای تجاوزات جنسی در همین کشورهاست (آمریکا رتبه اول رو داره )
ففقط شنیدی اروپا !فک میکنی اونجا گل و بلبه ؟ همه فهمیدن ؟همه عاقلن ؟
اروپا و امریکا رو فقط میصه از اقتصادشون و سیستم تحصیلیشون تعریف کرد و حتی مورد تقلید قرار داد 
ولی سوال من اینه که ایا از نظر اخلاقی هم اونا پیشرفت کردن؟ مطمینا نه ...
من یادم نمیاد کسی تو این انجمن ادعای روشنفکردی داشته باشه ..یادمم نمیاد کسی به عقاید بقیه بی احترامی کنه؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ن من دیگه تهشم
> کلا خیلی مدرک میخوام برا همه چی
> الان خدارو چون نمیبینم قبول ندارم


هوایی ک نفس میکشی رو هم قبول نداری؟

----------


## mahmood21755

> من ادعایی راجع به این متن ندارم
> ولی به وضوح دارم میبینم یه عده دارن از بد جایی دارن میسوزن .
> 
> در ضمن من وقتم رو واسه یکی مثل تو هدر نمیدم


االان باید از چی بسوزم ؟!
طرف خودش نقل میگیره بعد اخرشم میگه من حوصله تو رو ندارم !

----------


## neginshh

> هوایی ک نفس میکشی رو هم قبول نداری؟


متوجه نمیشم منظورتو.
اسپمه ها نفس :Yahoo (8): 
اگ خواسی بیا پ.ب حرف بزنیم

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سینا جان نوشتی که یکی از مراحل روشن فکری تو اروپا احترام به عقایده
> ولی با این نقل قولت عقیده ی دو نفرو به سخره گرفتی و بی احترامی کردی بهشون
> کسی که می گه خدارو قبول ندارم به عقیده ی کسی بی احترامی نمی کنه که، صرفا داره نظر شخصی خودشو می گه
> اگه عقیده ای خلاف عقاید دیگران داشتن بی احترامی حساب می شه پس خداباور بودن تو هم از نظر خداناباورها باید بی احترامی حساب شه
> همه باید برا عقاید هم دیگه احترام قائل باشیم، همه ...


سلام..من همچین قصدی ندارم و نداشتم... ودقیقن اینو نوشتم تا بدونن که نباید به عقاید دیگران توهین کنن..
ولی یه عده رو که خودتم میدونی چطوری ان تو انجمن قر بر میدارن و یه جوری صحبت میکنن انگار همه چیزو میدونن ...مثل پلیسا واسه همه دنبال مدرک میگردن و یه جوری یه ادم مثلن افشین مقتدا یا ااونایی که قبولش دارن رو زیر سوال میبرن انگار همه توی سرشون خلاءه ولی فقط خودشون فکر دارن...اینکه شات گان به دست تو انجمن بچرخی و منتظر باشی یکی یه چیزی بگه و تو بپری بهش و هد شاتش کنی خب یکم ناجوره. ..من همیشه سعی میکنم ببینم و رد شم ولی گاهی اوقات یه جاهایی نمیشه حرفی نزد..البته میدونم اشتباه کردم همینم نباس میگفتم .....من از شما به عنوان دوست خوبم و تمام روشن فکران گرامی معذرت میخوام..

----------


## Ebrahim999

> االان باید از چی بسوزم ؟!
> طرف خودش نقل میگیره بعد اخرشم میگه من حوصله تو رو ندارم !


هذا لا عقل في مغزهه
دنت ووري ماي فرند :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Ebrahim999

ولي خدايي اين انجمن هيچ شباهتي به سال هاي قبل نداره

----------


## Neo.Healer

به لطف این انجمن من از دیروز به یه اسپمر تبدیل شدم و برای دومین بار توی انجمن بحث جدی داشتم (اولین بارش قبل کنکور 97 بود سر تراز قلم چیم ک یه نفر گف دروغ میگی و اینا ک بدم ثابت شد و طرف مقابل اخراج)
فضای انجمن الان واقعا افتضاحه شاید بنظر تازه عضو شده ها نیاد اما سال 94-95 واقعا عالی بود همه همدل بودن چقد بهم انرژی میدادن
الان با بحث اصول و فلسفه و اسم واقع بینی فقط بلدن بقیه رو ناامید کنن 
(کاربری قدیمیم اخراج هم نشدم...خودم خودمو قطع دسترسی کردم :Yahoo (50): )

پ.ن:اونییک میخواد به اصطلاح افشین مقتدا تجربی باشه الان متن منو نمیتونه بخونه چون بلانست مث خر داره درس میخونه....بهرحال یه اصطلاحه دیگ معذرت میخوام

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> سلام..من همچین قصدی ندارم و نداشتم... ودقیقن اینو نوشتم تا بدونن که نباید به عقاید دیگران توهین کنن..
> ولی یه عده رو که خودتم میدونی چطوری ان تو انجمن قر بر میدارن و یه جوری صحبت میکنن انگار همه چیزو میدونن ...مثل پلیسا واسه همه دنبال مدرک میگردن و یه جوری یه ادم مثلن افشین مقتدا یا ااونایی که قبولش دارن رو زیر سوال میبرن انگار همه توی سرشون خلاءه ولی فقط خودشون فکر دارن...اینکه شات گان به دست تو انجمن بچرخی و منتظر باشی یکی یه چیزی بگه و تو بپری بهش و هد شاتش کنی خب یکم ناجوره. ..من همیشه سعی میکنم ببینم و رد شم ولی گاهی اوقات یه جاهایی نمیشه حرفی نزد..البته میدونم اشتباه کردم همینم نباس میگفتم .....من از شما به عنوان دوست خوبم و تمام روشن فکران گرامی معذرت میخوام..


سینا جان بازم که حرفتو تکرار می کنی، توهینی صورت نگرفته بود که گارد گرفتی عزیزم، عقاید تو محترمه ولی این که کسی عقیده ای خلاف عقیده ی تو داشته باشه بی احترامی به عقیده ی تو حساب نمی شه، زمانی بی احترامی حساب می شه که دیگران عقاید تورو به سخره بگیرن، مث همین کاری که خودت با عقیده ی دیگران کردی : )
مرسی از بزرگواریت، شما هم دوست خوب مایی تو انجمن  :Y (518):

----------


## neginshh

فقط مغلطه کنید بیجولا  :Y (669):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سینا جان بازم که حرفتو تکرار می کنی، توهینی صورت نگرفته بود که گارد گرفتی عزیزم، عقاید تو محترمه ولی این که کسی عقیده ای خلاف عقیده ی تو داشته باشه بی احترامی به عقیده ی تو حساب نمی شه، زمانی بی احترامی حساب می شه که دیگران عقاید تورو به سخره بگیرن، مث همین کاری که خودت با عقیده ی دیگران کردی : )
> مرسی از بزرگواریت، شما هم دوست خوب مایی تو انجمن


باشه رفیق...تقصیر من بود..من معذرت میخوام..

پ .ن : میدونم از من نپرسیدی ولی ازونجایی که گفتی میخوام یکم فکر کنم : یه چیز خیلی ساده 
1- اگه به نظم دنیا اعتقاد نداری خو هیچ..ولی اگه قبول داری که این دنیا عجیب منظمه یکم با خودت فکر کن چجوری ممکنه دو نفر یا چند نفر همچین جهان منظمی به وجود بیارن؟ اصن نظظریه چند خدایی مثل یونان باستان که واسه پاشنه در و پنجره و ... هم خدا داشتن...! به نظرت ممکنه این همه خدا بدون کوچیک ترین اختلافی این دنیا رو به وجود بیارن؟ خب به نظرت یه خدا بگه من امشب میخوام خورشید رو ازون طرف دربیارم..اون یکی بگه نه من میخوام ازون طرف..یکی بگه من نوموخوام  :Yahoo (4): !من کلن شب دوس! مسخره نیست به نظرت؟
2-خدا یه چیز شهودیه نه عینی یا علمی..اگه دنبال اثبات خدا با علم باشی خدارو درک نکردی..چون خدارو محدود کردی و این دیگه نیاز به توضیح نداره که علم تمام چیزهای محدود رو شامل میشه و لاغیر.. و هرجا نتونه بره به بن بست میرسه یا بهش میگن بی نهایت ..پس دنبال اثبات خدا با فرمول ریاضی یا فیزیک نباش ..ت اگه از انسان های اولیه نگاه کنی یا ماقبل تاریخ رو مطالعه کنی میبینی که ازون موقع هم میدونستن یه خدایی وجود داره ولی تو پیدا کردنش دچار اشتباه میشدن ..به خاطر همین یه عده بت پرست میشدن..یه عده خورشید..یه عده ماه..ینی از خلقت انسان تا الان بشر میدونه که یه قدرت برتر داره جهان رو اداره میکنه..که اسم های مختلفی روش میذارن خدا.الله.god .اهورامزدا و ... 
3-خب یه سری از دوستان که دنبال مدرک عینی و منگوله دار میگردن بیان و واسه نبود خدا یه مدرک بیارن.. ینی اثبات کنن که خدا نیست شاید مام ادم شدیم 

پ .ن : اینکه یه سری از دانشمندان غربی به پوچ گرایی میرسن یا میگن این دنیا بدون خدا به وجود اومده ما ادما همینجوری مثل بز و گوسفند میایم و میریم ! قصه درازی داره و برمیگرده به قرون وسطی و حاکم شدن کلیسا تو جامعه..که اینجا بحثش نیست ولی میتونی با یکم مطالعه یا تحقیق ماجرا رو بدونی ..

تاج سری شما  :Y (454):

----------


## mahmood21755

> به لطف این انجمن من از دیروز به یه اسپمر تبدیل شدم و برای دومین بار توی انجمن بحث جدی داشتم (اولین بارش قبل کنکور 97 بود سر تراز قلم چیم ک یه نفر گف دروغ میگی و اینا ک بدم ثابت شد و طرف مقابل اخراج)
> فضای انجمن الان واقعا افتضاحه شاید بنظر تازه عضو شده ها نیاد اما سال 94-95 واقعا عالی بود همه همدل بودن چقد بهم انرژی میدادن
> الان با بحث اصول و فلسفه و اسم واقع بینی فقط بلدن بقیه رو ناامید کنن 
> (کاربری قدیمیم اخراج هم نشدم...خودم خودمو قطع دسترسی کردم)
> 
> پ.ن:اونییک میخواد به اصطلاح افشین مقتدا تجربی باشه الان متن منو نمیتونه بخونه چون بلانست مث خر داره درس میخونه....بهرحال یه اصطلاحه دیگ معذرت میخوام


ممنم قبول دارم حرفتون رو. اینجا انجمن کنکوره و فقط باید درباره مسایل درسی و کنکور پست گزاشته بشه 
نه این که این حرف های من و دوستانم بیخود باشن ! نه! خیلیم مهمن ،ولی خب جاش اینجا نیست واقعا 
من دیگه اسپم نمیدم .دوستان هم همینطور 
اینم بگم که منم از سال 95 انجمن بودم که خب متاسفانه یک بار اخراج شدم یک بارم یادم رفت رمز عبور نام کاربری 
بالاخره نسل عوض شده دیگه  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## liaa

@Araz
آراز جان.. پاک کن تورو جان عزیزت این تاپیکو
اسیر شدیم..

----------


## Matin VT

> ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺭﻭﺷﻨﻔﮑﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺭﻭﭘﺎ:
> -1ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﯿﻪ
> -2ﻣﺪﺍﺭﮎ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ
> -3 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺕ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ
> -4 ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﯽ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻻ
> -5ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ
> -6 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﮐﺘﺎﺏ
> -7 ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻪ
> -8ﻧﻈﺮﯾﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺗﺎﯾﯿﺪ ﺷﺪﻩ
> ...


۱.سیگار نمیکشم قهوه هم بدمزس دوس ندارم
۲.شدیدا مخالفم.همتونو باید مورد تهاجم قرار داد
۳.میخونم
۴.به ازدواج نکشیده کارم
۵.گوش میدادم و میدم
۶.نداشتم
۷.ندارم ولی شک نکن آینده میارم
۸و۹.چیزی که درسته رو تایید و غلط رو رد میکنم.به **** نیست نظر جمع
برام مهم نیس ایرانی و اروپایی چیکار میکنن
دنبال الگو هم نمیگردم تو هیچ جامعه ای
نظر خودمو دنبال میکنم و حرفای کسایی که میخوان بزور همه رو فیک و تقلبی نشون بدن عصبیم میکنه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> ۱.سیگار نمیکشم قهوه هم بدمزس دوس ندارم
> ۲.شدیدا مخالفم.همتونو باید مورد تهاجم قرار داد
> ۳.میخونم
> ۴.به ازدواج نکشیده کارم
> ۵.گوش میدادم و میدم
> ۶.نداشتم
> ۷.ندارم ولی شک نکن آینده میارم
> ۸و۹.چیزی که درسته رو تایید و غلط رو رد میکنم.به **** نیست نظر جمع
> برام مهم نیس ایرانی و اروپایی چیکار میکنن
> ...


نکشیمون روشنفکر

  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Matin VT

> نکشیمون روشنفکر


جون تو بیا بکشمت من
شر بگید فقط و لذت ببرین  :Yahoo (1): 
.........
هرکی مخالفتونه رو یجوری نشون بدین انگار مغز نداره و تحت جوه
هه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> جون تو بیا بکشمت من
> شر بگید فقط و لذت ببرین 
> .........
> هرکی مخالفتونه رو یجوری نشون بدین انگار مغز نداره و تحت جوه
> هه


داداش ناراحت نشو من باب مزاح بود 
دوست مهربون من مخالف کیه داشی  مصاحبتو خوندم عالی بود فیض بردیم

----------


## Matin VT

> داداش ناراحت نشو من باب مزاح بود 
> دوست مهربون من مخالف کیه داشی  مصاحبتو خوندم عالی بود فیض بردیم


قربونت ❤️

----------


## Aghay_halo

> قربونت ❤️


فداتم دکی جان

----------


## liaa

از افشین مقتدا در تجربی و این حقیقت که آیا انسان میتونه از ماشین تندتر بدوه نهایتا رسیدیم به مراحل روشنفکری در ایران و اروپا..
و جایزه اسپم ترین پست تاریخ هم به دوست عزیز بالایی و دوستشون که قوربونش رفته تعلق میگیره.. @Araz
پس کی قراره دست به کار شی؟

----------


## -Sevda-

> ولي خدايي اين انجمن هيچ شباهتي به سال هاي قبل نداره


بله و یکی از افرادی که تو هر تاپیکی اسپم ایجاد میکنه خود شمایی

----------


## Ebrahim999

> بله و یکی از افرادی که تو هر تاپیکی اسپم ایجاد میکنه خود شمایی


شايد ولي در كنارش خدمات ارزشمندي تو اين انجمن انجام دادم
حالا شايد گاهي يه سري حرفا زده بشه ولي اصل موضوع پاكه

----------

